# FS: Yellow shrimplets!



## Petah

So my EBI started with 17 yellow shrimps. I think in about 2 weeks, i'm going to have 120+ little shimplets swimming around. 

I don't think my EBI can house that many shrimps.

Would anyone be interesting in buying some yellow shrimplets?


----------



## Kanesska

I would!!


----------



## Mferko

congrats 
we need to make a thread for full tank shots just for ebi/flora's


----------



## InfraredDream

For a reasonable price, I would  Don't ask what reasonable is though, I have no idea. But I love shrimps


----------



## tang daddy

InfraredDream said:


> For a reasonable price, I would  Don't ask what reasonable is though, I have no idea. But I love shrimps


I think alot of people love shrimps....


----------



## Kanesska

I think I might need councilling.. seriously addicted here..... I'm rigging up a shelf with lighting, Kind of like a betta barraks but to fit a bunch of 5 gallons for shrimp


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations! I'm sure that you'll have no trouble at all rehoming your shrimp. But perhaps you should consider a second Ebi?

Happy New Year!


----------



## Petah

Oh no, that's a terrible idea. I already have 5 tanks in my condo. lol.


----------



## trevorhoang

Kanesska said:


> I think I might need councilling.. seriously addicted here..... I'm rigging up a shelf with lighting, Kind of like a betta barraks but to fit a bunch of 5 gallons for shrimp


lol thats a great idea. ya im getting obsessed too. i know how ya feel. cant stop with just one shrimp. gotta have more.


----------



## effox

PM me if you want this moved into the classifieds section if you're planning on selling these.


----------



## jkam

you have pm


----------



## MananaP

Shrimp addiction, why don't ya'll come to the dark side of the shrimp hobby hahaha so long as you talk to your husbands/wifes if ever you venture out to higher ends of shrimp keeping hehehehe...


----------



## Kanesska

Yah thats just the story I want to tell people lol, "Why did your spouse leave?" "He told me no more shrimp or tanks...I.... I just couldn't resist" hahahaha


----------



## Petah

well mine jokes about throwing pennies in my tank. lol.


----------



## Kanesska

Thats just cruel! I keep thinking.. "I could live without a spouse, could I live without a tank?" muahahaha


----------



## trevorhoang

my GF looks at my shrimp and rubs her belly and licks her lips.............


----------



## MananaP

Kanesska said:


> Yah thats just the story I want to tell people lol, "Why did your spouse leave?" "He told me no more shrimp or tanks...I.... I just couldn't resist" hahahaha


It's amazing though to find someone that understand and support you all the way like my wife. she said "so long as you don't CHEAT i support you all the way with your hobby" LOL.


----------



## Petah

The shrimplets are hatching!!! I used some Shirakura shrimplet food to increase the chances of survival. My EBI should explode in the next few days.


----------



## Kanesska

Yay! Congrats Petah


----------



## athena

Congrats! Be sure to post photos if you can


----------



## InfraredDream

Congratulations!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Petah

I tried to take photos, but my Canon point and shoot fails! The shrimplets are so small, 1mm maybe? So they just look like a tiny blur.


----------



## Mferko

try setting it to focus on a center point instead of an area focus
if its alrdy doing that, try focusing on something the same distance as the fry and then just move the camera in and out a bit while holding the button down till the fry look in focus then depress all the way for the shot

hope that helps


----------



## Mferko

oh and congrats  i hope your shrimplets dont seem to disapear like mine do


----------



## gwcana

cool...and congrats...


----------



## sjackson

are these the really bright yellow ones? if so i would also be interested once i get my tanks reorganized.


----------



## euroamg

I would like to get a few if your ready to sell


----------



## Petah

Anyone know what this plant is?









more shrimplets. They should be ready for sale in 2 weeks!


----------



## EDGE

looks like blyxa japonica


----------



## Petah

@ SJAckson, 
Yes, the females are bright yellow. The males are not as bright.


----------



## Petah

Here's one of the berried females. I think she has great colouring.


----------



## Mferko

those look very nice petah


----------



## Atom

Those are good looking shrimp. 

I just got my first shrimp a few days ago and I know I am already addicted.
Where did you get your yellows to begin with? I would love some  of my own.


----------



## Petah

I had them shipped from Toronto. My first batch will be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## effox

Thread moved as requested, be sure to list a price.


----------



## Petah

hi everyone,

So the first set of shrimplets are ready to go. I can't tell the sex, if your wondering. 
But i finally decided on a price. I hope you find it fair.

3 for $10
5 for $15

Thanks!


----------



## Petah

About half are pending pick up.


----------



## Petah

10 juvie shrimps left!


----------



## Petah

ALL PENDING! If you want to, i can put you on a list for the second batch. They should be ready in 3 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Petah

hi everyone,

the second batch is ready to go. 
Have about 40 or 50 available.

3 for $10
5 for $15


Thanks!


----------



## Petah

Daily bump!


----------



## Petah

bump. Have 10 left.


----------



## Petah

hi everyone, Another batch is ready. 
Please message me if your interested.
3/$10
5/$15

Thanks!


----------



## Petah

Batch 3 is ready. 
Daily Bump.


----------



## Plazma

Sent you an E-Mail Peteh ,was thinking in the range of 15-20 shoot me a price on a larger bunch like that .
I could send you some chs back as well ?

If u want some pics of mine let me know


----------



## Petah

bump, still have some available.


----------



## trevorhoang

dayme ur shrimps seem to reproduce soo fast. are you selling juvies or are they full adult ready to produce shrimplets of their own?

gl with ur sale, i do want some off you . hopefully in the near future


----------



## Petah

oh lol. Yeah, they just don't stop. I have mostly juvies for sale, since the site recommends it, because they easily adapt to new water conditions where older ones dont. But i do have some from my first batch, they are almost fully grown.


----------



## Petah

actually, i think i saw one of the first generation berried. So i guess they are adult shrimps now.


----------



## Petah

mid week bump!


----------



## dZilla

How are they with RCS?


----------



## Petah

it's the same breed, just different colour morph.


----------



## Jamit

Hi Peter,
Today, I found that all 10 of shrimplets escaping into my 90g tank thru the gap of the gate of water outflow on the "Sattelite" breeder box. Now, it will be harder for me to find them in action. Once a while, one will swim to the front of the tank.


----------



## Petah

Sneaky little buggers. They should be fine in the main tank. I usually see the all when it's feeding time.


----------



## Petah

weekend bump!


----------



## Petah

i need to thin out my stock. 5 for $15, 10 for $30. 

Thanks!


----------



## skecchi

Please update when you get your next batch!


----------



## Petah

Hey everyone,

It's been awhile and the numbers have grown. It's time to sell some shrimps.
10 for $30.


----------



## Tarobot

im sure you can have a lot of shrimplets in an ebi. i have nearly 100+ cherries in my tank.


----------



## Petah

You have 100+ cherries in our Spec?


----------



## shelby67

*shrimplets*

hi there,
i have a shrimp plant tank with rasboras in it and would love to add some more colour. i would like to take 10 or so...
thanks


----------



## lotus

*Yellow Shrimp*

What are you asking for per shrimp? Do you have multiple shrimp prices? Thanks.


----------



## Petah

I figured i would price them at $3 each. Just to keep life easier. So 10 for $30. 5 for $15.


----------



## kirkdgxp

Hi Petah:

Did you get my PM regarding the shrimp?

Yours truly,
Kirk


----------



## Petah

Weekly bump!


----------



## jayc

Sent you pm


----------



## Petah

Updated photo of the stock.


----------

